# Acton & Cowan Lake HP Limits Removed



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Sharing an email I just received from ODNR:

Horsepower Limits to be Removed on Cowan Lake in Clinton County and Acton Lake Located in Preble and Butler Counties
*
After considering public input gathered over the past year through public forums, e-mails, and other methods, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources plans to adopt the a new lake management strategy that will allow watercraft powered by more than ten horsepower to access and utilize two lakes managed by the Division of Parks and Recreation, provided that they only operate at idle speed. These lakes include, Cowan lake in Clinton County and Acton lake located in Preble and Butler Counties. *This new strategy will be implemented as a pilot program to be tested and evaluated for a two year-period beginning with the 2014 boating season. *Before the change is adopted, there will be a formal public hearing and comment period.* In addition, the proposal will be considered by the Joint Committee on Agency Rule Review (JCARR) which oversees the administrative rule process for state agency regulations.
*
There are a handful of lakes here in Ohio that were changed to unlimited hp at no-wake speed on a trial basis a few years ago.* This management strategy has been very successful at the lakes where it was implemented; Knox lake, La Su An, Oxbow, Rupert, and Burr Oak.* Since the initial trial period, Harrison lake has also adopted the unlimited, no-wake regulation.* Because of these successes and public interest in allowing the same type of operation on other lakes around the state, the Department has determined that this regulatory change is appropriate for both Cowan and Acton lakes.
*
The proposals are driven primarily by the desire to provide equal access with reasonable restrictions.* Power boaters, regardless of the amount of horsepower, contribute to the maintenance and facility development of waterways all around the state through registration fees and excise taxes, but are prohibited from using many of the states waterways.* Additionally, there are secondary local economic benefits to allowing a more diverse boating population in an area; more business for local restaurants, bait stores, convenience stores, marine services, in addition to increased fuel sales.
*
Public comments and recommendations, along with public safety, recreational opportunities, regional economics, and environmental factors are some of the key components considered during the development of a lake management plan. The Departments primary focus is to preserve the unique character of the boating experience on each waterway, while providing the best possible service to the boating public and local communities.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice. Wonder when they are going to post this info on their website? It's not there yet.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mixed feelings here, just wonder how well the Idle rule will be excersized at Cowan and Acton, I saw 2 small sail boats bottomed out and stranded in the shallow end at Acton Sat, hope these guys know the depths! that lake has plenty of silt to churn up with big hp boats.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

This not good news to me. Here comes bass tournaments every night. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

just fishin i made the same post

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=242116


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

So the 9.9 guys can go full throttle but I have to idle my 20? Plenty of wake behind a 9.9 at full throttle.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> just fishin i made the same post
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=242116


Haha yeah I seen three threads about this today 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

There goes the neiborhood.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Me and at least 150 horses like it...


----------



## Craphead (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree, already people with larger motors are whining because 9.9s can go full speed, I bet it isn't long till they idle at 30 mph...


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I already fish the lake with my trolling motor. It takes me 30 minutes to get to the dam and by the time I get back to the dock my battery is dead. It will be nice to use the 50 to get back and forth. They have this at several lakes in Indiana that I fish and it works good. The only difference there is all motors must run at idle speed. I do see some people going faster than idle speed but for the most part it works.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> Mixed feelings here, just wonder how well the Idle rule will be excersized at Cowan and Acton, I saw 2 small sail boats bottomed out and stranded in the shallow end at Acton Sat, hope these guys know the depths! that lake has plenty of silt to churn up with big hp boats.


you do realize nothing will be churned up that 9.9HP boats dont churn up at full blast.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

last summer at Acton, my 19 ft deep v never got stuck because I can trim up, vs the half dozen 9.9 long shaft folks who I pulled out of the mud because they couldn't tilt up there motors, food for thought...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> you do realize nothing will be churned up that 9.9HP boats dont churn up at full blast.


 I dont agree, bigger boats and twice the traffic with the non fishing boats that will be on the lake will have a effect on water clarity and vegetation (fish habitat) growing along the banks. 
If the state really needs revenue for the parks they would have the bait shop open in March, rather then when the college students finally get summer break when the crappie bite is slowing down!


----------



## GMBJ (Nov 18, 2007)

I love all the excuses people use for keeping the HP limit. Maybe the DNR can do their job and enforce the laws. Just because I have a 18 1/2 ft Skeeter with a 150 does`nt mean Im a reckless lawbreaker. I like to get away from the jet skiers and fish a lake in pea64ce. I don't like having to fish around tournament anglers either. I have had them cut in front of me as if they own the entire lake. Why not make certain lakes off limits to tournaments, especially the smaller ones. If it is working on other lakes then as a taxpayer I have the right to access any lake in the state. This state and its hp limit laws don't make sense anyway. Hoover is over 3000 acres and 10 hp. Griggs is 364 and unlimited. Give me a break.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

most of the summer there is already a bass tourney at both lakes every Saturday, usually smaller clubs but the tourneys are already there. Twice this past summer I had to park my rig outside the normal boat trailer lot at Acton since they were completely full. These lakes are already getting busier every year. Thinking your gonna avoid tourneys or busy lakes is a pipedream. No matter what the HP Limit. Just my .02

Salmonid


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah, i gotta say my 9.9 while in idling mode churns up more wake than most of the bigger boats going twice as fast that are idling. And of course when I'm burning up the lake at 12.8 mph - everybody close by gets bounced around ...

Be safe all!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this law in effect right now? Also, they will probably do it like they do at clear fork- 9 mph GPS speed and they enforce it with radar guns. Also, like anywhere else, you get caught speeding , you'll be boarded and get a thorough safety inspection


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it as long as people follow the idle restriction. The only thing I've ever seen the rangers do out at acton is well nothing actually.. I don't think I've ever even seen one out there. But I'm sure they are more than I've noticed.


----------

